# Carefresh alternative?



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

Our lot seem hyper sensitive to dust in their bedding, even the 'dust extracted' beddings. Recently we've tried premier bed, megazorb and carefresh. Carefresh is the only thing that our rats haven't started sneezing at, though the other two seemed really dusty beyond the first use in the bulk baga but that could just be me not realising how dusty they are supposed to be, as dust-extracted to me would mean very little to no dust :/ But anyway. We really don't want to be paying out for carefresh (though will if we have too!) and we've heard finacard is good, but then I heard megazorb was really good too and then after the first weeks useage (using the top of the bags worth) it was dusty as anything. Are there any others that we could try?


----------



## Squeekers (Mar 22, 2014)

Have you thought about bedding them on fleece? With fleece all you have to do is place a crappy towel under the fleece to wick urine away from the rats. Spot clean the poops and then flip it over and use the other side until it's dirty as well. Then wash the fleece and towels. I put my fleece bedding in a special bag I got from a tack (horse supply) store that prevents hair and poo from getting into my washer. I also have a litter pan with litter pellets that they tend to use that helps with cleanliness.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I use some off brand of recycled paper litter marketed for cats. $15 for a 25lb bag that lasts me forever. I dont think it works well in a cat box but for my rats and guinea pig its great. Carefresh is just too expensive for the amount I use.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikadi (Jan 11, 2014)

I thought about that but I haven't worked out how to attach it to the cage as we have deep plastic bottomed cages. Our girls will be on fleece as we're having to add mesh to the inside of their cage due to them chewing it.


The problem with litter is that we use it for their toilets so they associate it with their pooing area. Theoretically anyway, they seem to have given up on pooing in the toilet recently -_-


----------

